# DOD Directive 8570 / Certified Ethical Hacker



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I have two questions. One, is the EC-Council CEH Certification worthwhile?

Two, is the United States of America Department of Defense Directive 8570 certification an amalgamation of a bunch of other certifications? So you will earn a whole bunch in one, like a package? Or is it really saying that, once you have a certain bunch of certs, you qualify for this one? 

Both certifications seem extremely well respected, being endorsed by the government...but I'm worried that the only use for these is by the government... or worse that they are only useful in the United States.


----------

